# Overwatch - Blizzard's Competitive FPS



## 007 (Nov 8, 2014)

In a time of global crisis, an international task force of soldiers, scientists, adventurers, and oddities known as Overwatch came together to restore peace to a war-torn world. After many years, the group’s influence waned, and it was eventually disbanded. Overwatch might be gone now . . . but the world still needs heroes.

*The World Needs Heroes!*​
*Cinematic Trailer*



Yes! it is Blizzard's new franchise after 17 long years!​



> Today at BlizzCon 2014, the world got its first glimpse at Overwatch™, our new pick-up-and-play first-person shooter featuring an amazing cast of heroes and set in a technologically advanced, highly stylized future earth. Harnessing the incredible powers of their hero of choice, players will join forces in teams of six and battle each other across a range of futuristic global locations.



Overwatch is a competitive 6 vs 6 team-based FPS centered around capturing control points, featuring a near-future superhero vs. super villain theme. Development on the game is being led by *Jeff Kaplan*, a former World of Warcraft game director. 

*Gameplay Trailer*

​
The heroes of Overwatch each bring their own distinct weapons and superabilities to bear. Here’s just a glimpse of the numerous heroes that will ultimately fill Overwatch’s rosters:


*Tracer*, a former British test pilot who shrugs at danger, can execute impossible acrobatic assaults thanks to her ability to teleport, drop energy bombs, and even reverse time.
*Reinhardt*, a hulking German soldier in battle armor, can charge great distances and pin his enemies to a wall or slam the ground with his rocket hammer to knock them off their feet.
*Hanzo*, a bow-wielding Japanese mercenary, has the ability to scale walls with his bare hands, fire off a tracking device that illuminates nearby enemies for his team, and unleash a huge spirit dragon that does grievous damage to all enemies in its path.
*Symmetra*, an Indian architech, manipulates light and energy to shield her allies and damage her enemies—and she can turn the tide of any battle by building a device that instantly transports her teammates to the front lines.

*Hero Bio's*

Tracer
Reaper
Widowmaker
Winston
Pharah
Reinhardt
Symmetra
Torbjörn
Bastion
Hanzo
Mercy
Zenyatta


*Screenshots & few images*

*i.imgur.com/rH5St8i.jpg

*i.imgur.com/d84mo6R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7puGtpO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/083YRj8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y6XvQY1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/crK7mvC.jpg
​
Beta expected in 2015. Sign up for Beta opt-in at *www.playoverwatch.com/

So what are your initial impressions guys? Will this join the elite league of massive successful Blizzard franchises?

*Pricing Announced*

*us.battle.net/overwatch/en/buy/

*Standard Edition - $39.99*


Pre-purchase Bonus: Noire Skin for Widowmaker
*i.imgur.com/8om57YB.jpg


*Origins Edition - $59.99*


Pre-purchase Bonus: Noire Skin for Widowmaker 
5 Origin Skins: Overgrown Bastion, Security Chief Pharah, Strike-Commander Morrison, Blackwatch Reyes, and Slipstream Tracer
In-game Goodies
Heroes of the Storm: Tracer Hero
World of Warcraft: Baby Winston Pet
Hearthstone: Overwatch Card Back
Diablo 3: Mercy’s Wings
Starcraft II: Player Portraits Tracer, Reaper, Pharah, Winston, Bastion, and Soldier: 76

*i.imgur.com/lacepKE.jpg




*Collector's Edition - $129.99*

Contains *Overwatch Origins Edition* + the following collector's items.


Soldier: 76 Statue: Overwatch’s former Strike-Commander stands tall once again—on your desk. This premium-grade statue measures 12.8” in height.
Overwatch Visual Sourcebook: Dive into the world of Overwatch with in-depth illustrations and information about the game's heroes, locations, and story.
Overwatch Soundtrack: Enjoy the music of the future with this immersive soundtrack. 
*i.imgur.com/c75tOE3.jpg


*Release Date Announced ~~ May 24, 2016*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKv-GSArdPY

*i.imgur.com/6yG9GXt.png


Keep sharing news and updates!


Sources: Blizzcon 2014 | Press Release | Gamespot | Official Website


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't think that it will succeed much TBH.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

looks cool, with a dash of TF2. 

wonder what the system reqs will be??


----------



## iittopper (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice OP .


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

Seems nice, Moba/fps


----------



## theserpent (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like UNREAL TOURNAMENT + TF2 + Borderlands graphic style 

Will surely be a pricing FAIL


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Looks like UNREAL TOURNAMENT + TF2 + Borderlands graphic style
> 
> Will surely be a pricing FAIL



btw, im still expecting your essay...
  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> btw, im still expecting your essay...
> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]


Wrong thread admun.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

he just needs a reminder.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> btw, im still expecting your essay...
> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]



 It's okay  Anyway would be playing in the playdates just needed a group to spam


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2014)

has the blizzard name slapped on it, will definitely be moderately successful at the least.


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I don't think that it will succeed much TBH.


It is a huge leap for them diving into a different genre where we have already proven games but let's wait and see if Blizzard can pull something off here.



anirbandd said:


> wonder what the system reqs will be??


This was one of the question to the panelists today and this was their response. 


> *Q:* What are the system requirements? Should we go buy a new PC right now?
> *A:* "The vendors would love that, but it's too early to talk system requirements. They haven't even done system optimizations yet.
> Something to note though, Blizzard has a pretty good track record of running on a broad range of machines" - *Kaplan*





iittopper said:


> Nice OP .


Thanks man.



theserpent said:


> Will surely be a pricing FAIL


Let's hope they price reasonably  and with better drops / loots / rewards etc.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> has the blizzard name slapped on it, will definitely be moderately successful at the least.


Blizzard FTW! 

Overwatch is fully playable and running on 600 PCs at BlizzCon this weekend. PCGamer already did a hands-on and their first impression report says why it isn't just TF2 - part II.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2014)

007 said:


> It is a huge leap for them diving into a different genre where we have already proven games but let's wait and see if Blizzard can pull something off here.



FPS genre is basically dominated by Valve and Dice right now and its really hard to break that. Dice was ave to break domination of COD because COD made a lot of mistakes but Valve haven't made mistakes so far and people hate to leave their comfort zone. Numerous games and came and fallen on their face of MOBA and FPS genre like TF2 because they can't survive against Valve. Lets not forget that Valve is the one company who managed to break the domination of Blizzard in MOBA with their DOTA 2. And lets not forget that crowd hate Blizzard for their shitty DRMs and love Valve even though they give DRM but thav a better approach towards it. 
After witnessing all of these, I hardly think that this game would be any different.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2014)

They can try the F2P way, free game .. but make money from COSMETICS,POINT BOOSTER,DROP boosters but not anything that will make it pay2win

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> FPS genre is basically dominated by Valve and Dice right now and its really hard to break that. Dice was ave to break domination of COD because COD made a lot of mistakes but Valve haven't made mistakes so far and people hate to leave their comfort zone. Numerous games and came and fallen on their face of MOBA and FPS genre like TF2 because they can't survive against Valve. Lets not forget that Valve is the one company who managed to break the domination of Blizzard in MOBA with their DOTA 2. And lets not forget that crowd hate Blizzard for their shitty DRMs and love Valve even though they give DRM but thav a better approach towards it.
> After witnessing all of these, I hardly think that this game would be any different.



DOTA was born because of blizzard


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> DOTA was born because of blizzard



ESRB started because of Mortal Kombat. What does it matter. BLizzard screwed up and valve didn't, thats what matters.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 9, 2014)

Blizzard should go directly into Animation movies. Their in-game cinematic quality has been way off the chart since the birth of Warcraft. I have never seen another Studio with such an excellence in that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Blizzard should go directly into Animation movies. Their in-game cinematic quality has been way off the chart since the birth of Warcraft. I have never seen another Studio with such an excellence in that.



+1
Imagine a full length CGI Starcraft movie


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Blizzard should go directly into Animation movies. Their in-game cinematic quality has been way off the chart since the birth of Warcraft. I have never seen another Studio with such an excellence in that.



yep. totally. 

Also like the verticality of this game...

PS... pretty similar game is already here, called Archeblade

[youtube]hOqx5majbqg[/youtube]


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2014)

theserpent said:


> It's okay  Anyway would be playing in the playdates just needed a group to spam



no one ever spams in our group. 

only constructive discussions take place there.  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]  [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION][MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] these guys will concur.


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2015)

Blizzard's Overwatch trademarks have been suspended | IncGamers

Whats up with Blizzard and trademark issues? First Dota and now this.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Blizzard should go directly into Animation movies. Their in-game cinematic quality has been way off the chart since the birth of Warcraft. I have never seen another Studio with such an excellence in that.



Naughty Dogs. Uncharted. 

Period.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Naughty Dogs. Uncharted.
> 
> Period.


 
ND's cinematics are good but doesnt even come close to the quality of Blizzard's cinematics.. Just see the WoTLK trailer, a game released 6 years ago whose CGI is still unmatched by most AAA games  today


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ND's cinematics are good but doesnt even come close to the quality of Blizzard's cinematics.. Just see the WoTLK trailer, a game released 6 years ago whose CGI is still unmatched by most AAA games  today



i would. but i was thinking, how much time you would loose by typing out the full name of the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

ceme on, its a long name, okay let me spell it out 
World of Warcraft : Wrath of The Lich King !


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2015)

saw a cinematic trailer. ok, yes. its pretty damn impressive. very well rendered. 

but then i saw the game, and i'd say its sh!tty.

ND has game and the cinematics at par. true seamless cinematics and gameplay.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

Duuuude,  Have you never heard of World of Warcraft ?
WoW is the greatest MMORPG of all times, it doesnt need to have cutting edge graphics, its a freaking MMORPG and it was launched in 2004.. Cutting edge graphics in a MMORPG game where hundreds of players are on screen at the same time will require a massive CPU and GPU overhead, something that isnt even possible today (Star Citizen is pretty close )...We werent even talking about gameplay in the first place, I responded to       [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]'s original comment about a full length CGI movie, something Blizzard is very capable of..
Here are some more examples of excellent Blizzard cinematics


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=3V1PwpoDqzM[/YOUTUBE]


another thing that justifices sam's statement about a blizzard movie is that blizzard franchises like Warcraft and Starcraft have immensely rich  and NON SPECULATIVE lore .. there are books, games, animations, resources based on Chris Metzen's creations...  Every main character in Warcraft has had his own story line, which is what makes it so complicated and multifaceted for a movie.. You could literally take ANY main character from the game like Illidan from Frozen Throne and make a movie out of him and it would not suck (atleast not from the story perspective)

Infact, the Warcraft movie is on it's way, Blizzard actually released a logo teaser trailer sometime back.. sadly, it wont be full CGI like we wanted  (dem CGI is costly)


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Naughty Dogs. Uncharted.
> 
> Period.



Not Talking about realistic visuals. Blizzard Cinematic cut-scenes are like a beautiful song, not a very realistic piece of literature, but a song, about elves and swords and good vs evil and swarms and stuff, feels like legends written in words.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2015)

As much I hate Blizzard, I can't deny the fact that their lore is awesome. I played both the SC2 games and man, those cinematic were awesome. I have played a fair share of games but no one comes even close to Blizzard in this regard.


----------



## 007 (Feb 5, 2015)

A detailed hands-on review:

Overwatch: hands-on with Blizzard's new shooter - PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2015)

Overwatch: new heroes and map revealed - PC Gamer


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2015)

Zarya <-- lesbian spotted, just like Vi


----------



## 007 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hands-on with Overwatch's two new characters - PC Gamer


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2015)

Why cell shaded fps


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2015)

Zenyatta gameplay preview:


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Official Beta Preview Livestream*

Thursday, October 15 @ 10:00 a.m. PT

Twitch
Twitch


----------



## 007 (Oct 15, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/BUCIaia.png


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Overwatch Beta Gameplay First Look*


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2015)

Anybody here got invited for the closed beta?


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2015)

*www.thebitbag.com/overwatch-beta-f...ew-game-impress-or-failed-expectations/119531


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Where can i get a key?

- - - Updated - - -

or is it purchasable?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2015)

There are no keys, it's through battle.net accounts, it is not purchasable


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2015)

free to play? nice


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2015)

Overwatch's new characters are the missing pieces of the puzzle - PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2015)

Overwatch won't be F2P. Pricing details announced. Updated main post.


----------



## snap (Nov 9, 2015)

Ye 40$ and hero purchases :\


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2015)

its 40$ full game, extra cosmetics for 20$ in collectors edition.

This mean less people from India, Russia.


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Mar 8, 2016)

Release date announced -- May 24, 2016.
Open beta from May 5-9, 2016.



- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/6yG9GXt.png


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Can we create dedicated servers in this game ?? Kind of like CS GO, Insurgency etc, not like BF3, COD series where we have to rent the server and can't create your own.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2016)

Unlikely, its a blizzard game after all..
they clearly dont understand that F2P is the future, thats why Starcraft is dead right now


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Searched a bit and found that its a Battle.net game and won't have LAN or dedicated private servers. Means no Overwatch for me. EVAH.


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2016)

Overwatch's First Animated Short Feature!



Damn, that's just awesome! :love_NF: which btw reminds me to keep tracking this movie's release date.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2016)

The Overwatch open beta was played by more than 9.7 million people | PC Game

- - - Updated - - -

Apparently I missed the second animated feature. So here it is!



3rd one incoming on May 16th.


----------



## Bhargav (May 14, 2016)

me and  [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION] played it in open beta togther 
game is just awesome


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> me and  [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION] played it in open beta togther
> game is just awesome


Good to know! Have you bought / thinking abt buying? 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Bhargav (May 14, 2016)

007 said:


> Good to know! Have you bought / thinking abt buying?
> 
> Sent from my RN3



We both are almost 80% sure of buying :silly_NF: if we get a group it ll be more fun


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2016)

I liked this one as well. Watched some streams as I couldnt play open beta, looks so much fun...way better than TF2.

If this gets discounted, I'll grab it for sure.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I liked this one as well. Watched some streams as I couldnt play open beta, looks so much fun...way better than TF2.
> 
> If this gets discounted, I'll grab it for sure.


Highly unlikely. At least for 1 year or so.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Highly unlikely. At least for 1 year or so.



Fine by me...


----------



## donovanikarus (May 16, 2016)

This game is quite fun!  Just play yesterday


----------



## Bhargav (May 16, 2016)

donovanikarus said:


> This game is quite fun!  Just play yesterday



Open Beta was till 10th may , how u played it yesterday :thinking_NF: :confused_NF:


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2016)

I am not really sure about the ping to SEA servers, so am not going to buy this.
They won't create India specific server. Its a no go.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I am not really sure about the ping to SEA servers, so am not going to buy this.
> They won't create India specific server. Its a no go.



Your ping to SEA will most probably be <100ms unless you have BSNL ISP, in that case it might go beyond simply because there are multiple unnecessary hops included.


----------



## surya kumar (May 16, 2016)

This looks nice But I didn't played yet.


----------



## Bhargav (May 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I am not really sure about the ping to SEA servers, so am not going to buy this.
> They won't create India specific server. Its a no go.



in open beta i might hav played aprox like 75+ games , in which i haven't felt lag for even 1 sec 
so dont keep it on no go for ping issue...


----------



## 007 (May 17, 2016)

Dragons!



- - - Updated - - -

Jeez! Why am I getting goosebumps every time I watch these series. I guess only Blizzard can do that.


----------



## Bhargav (May 19, 2016)

Agreed :cool_NF:


----------



## Bhargav (May 21, 2016)

*bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/content_folder_media/fw/FWCRAO8L79RA1463709403948.png​

The best thing abt this game is speed of game check out the avg match lengths


----------



## Pasapa (May 21, 2016)

So, who's buying this?


----------



## Bhargav (May 21, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> So, who's buying this?



me and  [MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION]


----------



## 007 (May 23, 2016)

Soldier 76 in action. Overwatch animated short - Hero!


----------



## Bhargav (May 24, 2016)




----------



## 007 (May 25, 2016)

^ I was waiting for this one. Thanks for sharing!

- - - Updated - - -


*Free BattleTag name change for everyone!*

*i.imgur.com/lQf3hD0.png


----------



## Kaltrops (May 25, 2016)

So which country did you set it to when creating a Battle.net account and does it matter? 

I'm thinking India. But I'm not sure how regional content works. Is it like PSN where choosing your country from the start defaults the store to that region? 

Or should I go with US or maybe UK? Which currency have you guys purchased the game in? I don't wanna have a problem with DLC Region locks. 

Thanks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 25, 2016)

Blizzard games are global.

Only thing is your progress won't transfer.
If you play on North America and have level 100 character, this won't show up in Europe/SEA/China/Korea. You will have to start fresh. 

Your friendlist  won't transfer as well. New friends.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> So which country did you set it to when creating a Battle.net account and does it matter?
> 
> I'm thinking India. But I'm not sure how regional content works. Is it like PSN where choosing your country from the start defaults the store to that region?
> 
> ...


Only character and progress is local. But overwatch type of game would need you to have good pings so I think you should select a region near you. Probably Singapore/SEA. Don't think India region alone would have as many players.


----------



## Kaltrops (May 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. So for the region selector I will choose Europe then. Asia and US will always give a higher ping.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 25, 2016)

select singapore as region, this is fastest.
singapore or sea. check and compare.

- - - Updated - - -

select singapore as region, this is fastest.
singapore or sea. check and compare.


----------



## Pasapa (May 25, 2016)

So what cards will work for payment in battle.net ?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2016)

^^ mastercard or visa debit credit, and paypal
you need to call your bank to enable international transactions
in hdfc u can enable in the online portal


----------



## Bhargav (May 26, 2016)

Some Of The World's Best Artists Are Already In Love With Overwatch​


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizanurification (May 28, 2016)

Where did u guys purchase the game from?


----------



## Bhargav (May 28, 2016)

Battle.net


----------



## Mizanurification (May 28, 2016)

Areh credit card nahi hai.

Virtual credit card seems to work, will be charged extra. :3


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2016)

not my proudest fap


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2016)

D.Va > Widow > Tracer > Pharoah > Mercy >rest


----------



## Bhargav (May 28, 2016)

*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Faltu/1st%20legendary%20skins_zpsesudi5tb.jpg

1st legendary skin Drop D.Va :love_NF::love_NF::love_NF::love_NF:


----------



## Kaltrops (May 28, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> select singapore as region, this is fastest.
> singapore or sea. check and compare.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


There's no option for Singapore. There's America, Asia, Europe and another one I can't remember.


----------



## Mizanurification (May 29, 2016)

Add me up.
MizBuzzer #1168


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 2, 2016)

Game is so awesome guys! Worth every penny 
go get it. So far I have Played Jankrat, bastion, soldier 76, D. VA, Reaper and loved all of them :balloon_NF:


----------



## 007 (Jun 2, 2016)

Its raining ban-hammers for those cheaters!

=========================================
*i.imgur.com/YzpVxYV.png

=========================================

*i.imgur.com/2AaOpnn.png


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2016)

Whats the converted cost? after seeing many gif's on Reddit I believe the game is well optimized. BTW does battle.net have their own client for launching the game, I wonder why its not available on Steam.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 2, 2016)

^^ Should be 2800 rs after fcy

Blizzard is a huge company, why would it sit inside steam and give profits to valve.
Both companies have same revenue.

blizzard just doesn't give a rats ass about India, so not popular in India..
unlike EA, Activision, Valve.


----------



## 007 (Jun 3, 2016)

RCuber said:


> BTW does battle.net have their own client for launching the game


Yes, they have their own app.

- - - Updated - - -

7 million players! - Overwatch already has more than seven million players | PC Game


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 4, 2016)

The Internet Has Turned Overwatch's Play of The Game Into An Incredible Joke​
Game of Thrones (spoilers)


Breaking Bad (spoilers)



Tom Cruise


and more:laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF:


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2016)

To those guys who have been the part of Blizzard for a long time..... Does Blizzard do sale on game titles? I really want to get Overwatch but right now my hands are tight. Would love if they can make a sale sometime later or a discounted 4 game pack like steam does.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Piyush said:


> To those guys who have been the part of Blizzard for a long time..... Does Blizzard do sale on game titles? I really want to get Overwatch but right now my hands are tight. Would love if they can make a sale sometime later or a discounted 4 game pack like steam does.


Yes!  They do sales during the major and popular festivals/holidays in the US like Halloween or Thanksgiving/Black Friday and at times randomly. They don't do more than 50% usually, so don't expect more than that. Sales happen in Battle.net, Amazon.com, BestBuy and Gamestop to name the main players. Blizzard did not have digital distribution outside of Battle.net, so resellers only got to sell physical copies for quite a long time. (All those keys from unauthorized key shops like G2A are ones scratched off physical copies). But over the last year I have seen digital keys being sold in Amazon.com and Gamestop officially. So that's a good thing and you have more options to hunt for deals. There is no 4-pack concept like Steam and going by Blizzard's trend, we can't expect a deal for Overwatch this year. You can expect a 25-50% off next year fall and can expect a 25-50% reduction in base price in 2018 or 2019 i.e for example, Overwatch Origins edition will drop from $60 to $40 and on top of it you will have a chance to get it at $20 during holidays. 

I have all Blizzard games as physical in my shelf as I am a collector right from Diablo 1 days, so I used to import thru' some channel from the US. Amazon global delivery is now doing Video Games category to India so that is an option if you want physical. Import duty for games is quite high though. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2016)

Well thanks a lot. Looks like no OW sale this year as per facts stated above. But if by any chance there is a sale on anywhere, can you share the news on this thread or PC games deals [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] ?


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Well thanks a lot. Looks like no OW sale this year as per facts stated above. But if by any chance there is a sale on anywhere, can you share the news on this thread or PC games deals [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] ?



Of course I'll do, no worries.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 8, 2016)

*Genji Badminton is Overwatch's second-most exciting mode*​
​


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome to Overwatch Competitive Mode - Welcome to Competitive Play - News - Overwatc


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 7, 2016)

Twitc 




Brings tears to my eyes 
:crying_NF::crying_NF:


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 7, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Twitc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every Gamer needs a love like this 
Add me on BattleNet ..Tag: BoneFletcher#11439


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 10, 2016)

Having good time in overwatch playing with ganeshnokiae63 vijju6091 :tongue_NF:


Form few days i have started to play Reinhardt the German man  

*i.imgur.com/3IO78pv.jpg
Highlight of this game 
Blacklash - Highlight 77% Of Match on Fire  - Plays.t


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2016)

After match statistics screen looks cool.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 10, 2016)

Piyush said:


> After match statistics screen looks cool.



when a match ends they show us *play of the game *( a mini clip for awesome play in game done by someone ) and then this screen comes....


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 12, 2016)

New Hero Ana revealed
Meet the support sniper​
*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6776437/ow_ana_3p_008.0.jpg

*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6776449/ow_ana_3p_002.0.jpg

*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6776453/ow_ana_1p_001.0.jpg

*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6776447/ow_ana_3p_004.0.jpg


Ana is Mother of Pharah and also Old member of Overwatch Team 




​i ll share more info soon.... 

cant wait to play


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2016)

[YouTube]XbzRwssqMtU[/YouTube]
[YouTube]TE0CXgpNxG0[/YouTube]

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 16, 2016)

ROFL


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2016)

Bhargav said:


>


Lol..Rocket League? 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Lol..Rocket League?



NO...those are heroes(lucio) not cars..thats completely different


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 7, 2016)

Season 1 Ending Soon




> Hey, everyone.
> 
> With the first season of Competitive Play coming to an end very soon, we wanted to lay out a few key dates and important pieces of information regarding the upcoming season roll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 8, 2016)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> NO...those are heroes(lucio) not cars..thats completely different



Yes, but terrible & boring.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 13, 2016)

Overwatch tick rate on PC increasing as high bandwidth servers roll out​



> Blizzard is adding high bandwidth support globally for Overwatch players on PC, which will increase the client refresh rate from 21 Hz to 63 Hz.
> 
> A High Bandwidth option was added to Custom Games during beta and due to positive results in both testing and player feedback, the option will be implemented.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2016)

^^ IT WAS 21 TICK? DAMN. CSGO feels laggy even at 64 tick. I can only imagine how 21 tick was. CSGO 3rd party servers are however 128 tick(which feels amazing to play on)

Anyways, here's some news: Team YP signs Overwatch team | Games industry news | MC


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## avanildutta (Aug 16, 2016)

Getting an overwatch battle.net account for 2k for pc.  I am a casual gamer. But want to try hands on it. So is 2k a good deal or is there any changes of getting it lesser in near future. Any suggestions?  Should i get it? 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend as selling account is a TOS violation. It would cost about Rs. 500 more to get your own copy.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Getting an overwatch battle.net account for 2k for pc.  I am a casual gamer. But want to try hands on it. So is 2k a good deal or is there any changes of getting it lesser in near future. Any suggestions?  Should i get it?
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


NO. Buy your own copy.


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 17, 2016)

Well what's wrong in buying an account with 1 game in it. There are various sites like game auction etc that sell accounts. Many forums even IVG also sells.  Lastly if one can sell ps4, ps3,  xbox games why not the account with the game.!

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Well what's wrong in buying an account with 1 game in it. There are various sites like game auction etc that sell accounts. Many forums even IVG also sells.  Lastly if one can sell ps4, ps3,  xbox games why not the account with the game.!
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



You could get scammed, the seller might contact blizzard and recover his account.
I lost one account this way, but that account had outlived its utility any way. It was for botting, had paid only 10$


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the valuable inputs..  Will definitely buy a new one then..

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 17, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> It was for botting, had paid only 10$


Just curious, botting for which game?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Well what's wrong in buying an account with 1 game in it. There are various sites like game auction etc that sell accounts. Many forums even IVG also sells.  Lastly if one can sell ps4, ps3,  xbox games why not the account with the game.!
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


First is that you might get scammed.

Second is that.....the account is always linked to email address. Provided that email address is also given to you then also he can have his account back by giving Blizzard the information only he can provide. (For e.g If I sell my steam account to someone then I can scam him because I have CD keys of retail games and by providing them to Valve I can get my account back as well as the money poor guy gave me.  )

Third is that if Blizzard finds that you bought a account it might ban that account.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 18, 2016)

Overwatch ptr now available - august 17, 2016

*imgur.com/a/254Cy
​


> Please note that the below patch notes only include changes currrently available for testing on the PTR. While many of these changes will also be available on PlayStation 4 and Xbox One in a future patch, the PTR is PC-only and therefore will only reflect changes coming specifically to that platform.
> 
> PATCH HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2016)

^ The Last Bastion - awesome!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2016)

007 said:


> Just curious, botting for which game?



diablo 3, I made more than 100$ through Auction house, a net profit.


----------



## 007 (Aug 21, 2016)

New emotes!


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 22, 2016)

GG EZ


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 22, 2016)

Add me... 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 22, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Add me guys.. I am mostly on from 7pm till 12pm.. These days.
> Id -  G4orce#11693
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk





Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 22, 2016)

Added u



Spoiler



*photos-1.dropbox.com/t/2/AADTzPBN4woTH7OywgQroYjV6DNOP7KCrnjFBma5fx7mKQ/12/273602654/jpeg/32x32/1/_/1/2/s2.jpg/ELvGi4QCGKgFIAcoBw/w795t4LUO8MM9mGzoE1vffxsZLSjQAfjFZkwuB8LR_4?size=2048x1536&size_mode=3




Got placed in MID Platinum League After PTR Placement matches , ll sure get Diamond in fews days


Also 

Eichenwalde LIVE on the PTR 



> Eichenwalde is now available for testing on the PTR. The map has been added to the Quick Play and Competitive rotations. We've also added a Brawl that specifically focuses on Eichenwalde (for those who just want to test the new map).
> 
> Two new skins for Reinhardt will also be available on the PTR for your testing.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 24, 2016)

Sombra is almost here 

the ARG is getting to whole new lvl today 

A part of making an awesome game Blizzard doing is very good job of getting people Hype for new char with this ARG


Past clues 



>


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh yeah! 

*i.imgur.com/Tc9GkPL.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 26, 2016)

^^ awesome


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here is the Sombra ARG progress so far. Mindblowing!


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 31, 2016)

007 said:


> Here is the Sombra ARG progress so far. Mindblowing!





> Parecen estar muy interesados en estos "héroes". ¿Tal vez les interese conocer algunos detallitos que he averiguado sobre ellos?





this video add few more details and its worth checking 

and also check this one if u haven't till now


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 2, 2016)

Season 2 Now Live


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking for a group for competitive..  Anyone playing solo or have 1 place where i can join.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## REY619 (Sep 9, 2016)

Guys, how are the PC pings for BSNL users? And is there a way to check ping/latency before buying the game?
And what is the total download size currently?
Thank you.


----------



## 007 (Sep 9, 2016)

^Total download size is about 7.2GB

Sent from my RN3


----------



## REY619 (Sep 9, 2016)

007 said:


> ^Total download size is about 7.2GB
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Thanks. I suppose download can be paused and resumed too from within the battle.net app?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 10, 2016)

REY619 said:


> Thanks. I suppose download can be paused and resumed too from within the battle.net app?



yes u can  abt ping i m not on BSNL but i get around 80 ping on americas region where most of us play 


----- ---------


----------



## REY619 (Sep 10, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> yes u can  abt ping i m not on BSNL but i get around 80 ping on americas region where most of us play



Thanks. Its downloading, will find out real soon what the pings are like.


----------



## 007 (Sep 10, 2016)

REY619 said:


> Thanks. Its downloading, will find out real soon what the pings are like.


Congrats on purchasing OW! Do share your Battletag here so that people could add you in Bnet.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2016)

bsnl is the worst, airtel is average, act broadband is the best in bangalore.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 11, 2016)

*i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Screenshot%202016-09-11%2001.04.48_zpsnfhuyhki.png
Overwatch Origins-edition 
[MENTION]thetechfreak [/MENTION][MENTION]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## ZTR (Sep 11, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> *i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y505/bhargav_chauhan2001/Screenshot%202016-09-11%2001.04.48_zpsnfhuyhki.png
> Overwatch Origins-edition
> [MENTION]thetechfreak [/MENTION][MENTION]Piyush[/MENTION]


A bit cheaper here
Overwatch - Origins Edition PC - Reaper Sho

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

No more "Battle.net"


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 23, 2016)

Next patch preview live on PTR




> HERO BALANCE UPDATES
> 
> *Ana*
> 
> ...



Widow is BACK


----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2016)

Overwatch to buff Symmetra in November, says game director | PC Game


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 27, 2016)

007 said:


> Overwatch to buff Symmetra in November, says game director | PC Game



She is too strong in close range for a Support. Nerf her damn it.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 27, 2016)

takemein said:


> She is too strong in close range for a Support. Nerf her damn it.



She is not that strong and talking abt close range reaper can do more dmg then her 

 and her ulti is useless if ur team have good genji or tracer ( With better map awareness )


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 28, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> She is not that strong and talking abt close range reaper can do more dmg then her
> 
> and her ulti is useless if ur team have good genji or tracer ( With better map awareness )



You can't compare Reaper (Offensive) with her (Support). In right hands, she can do more damage/kills even before u realize she is there. Only problem is that her ult is useless and hence in Comp no one prefer her.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 28, 2016)

takemein said:


> You can't compare Reaper (Offensive) with her (Support). In right hands, she can do more damage/kills even before u realize she is there. Only problem is that her ult is useless and hence in Comp no one prefer her.


U didn't get the point , whatever she can do others hero can do more then her then why u pick her

And u are saying she is good at dmg then why I can't compare with offensive heros if I want dmg 

I m hav 3 hr play time with her 

Only time I pick her is on maps like
King's row mostly on 1st point defense 
Hanamura 1st point defense 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Selling a copy of Overwatch Origins Edition key for 2.9k. PM me if you or any of your friends want it. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 6, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -

*www.technobuffalo.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Halloween-Loot-Boxes.jpg
LEAK Trick or Treat ?

And Sombra Treat :O


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 9, 2016)

*embed.gyazo.com/d4a43581475bbb96b9191bdde3656f76.png

Sombra design, identity Reddit


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 11, 2016)

*HALLOWEEN Patch Live *


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 20, 2016)

_THE Sombra ARG CONTINUES_


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Time for some Collectorsgasms! 

*The Package*

*i.imgur.com/IEVAdls.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WR3A7OM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LnqYg7m.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BkXgOw6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QvdInX5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MfVmgFZ.jpg

*Unboxed*

*i.imgur.com/ajreiMb.jpg

*Soldier:76 Statue*

*i.imgur.com/Fqhn2g9.jpg

*Visual Source Book*

*i.imgur.com/WUjB23V.jpg

*Steelbook - Game disc and licence keys*

*i.imgur.com/s0rUerH.jpg

*Soundtrack + Post Cards*

*i.imgur.com/nf9sL06.jpg

*Extras - Hearthstone Card Packs, Free HOTS Hero, Guest Passes*

*i.imgur.com/KgYcB9z.jpg

*Account Upgraded* - Had OW Origins Edition already, now it shows CE 

*i.imgur.com/fVWFNvx.jpg


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2016)

She is here! She is finally here at Blizzcon!



Sombra - Heroes - Overwatch

- - - Updated - - -

Introducing Sombra!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

The new hero looks good, EMP feels a little OP to say the least


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sombra Origin Story


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2016)

Overwatch: Origins Edition (key) for $34.99 at Amazon.com


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Making of Genji's Katana


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone wants to team up? 
Add me,  vijju6091#1323 on battle. net

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2016)

Overwatch Wins 2016 Game of the Year - Blot Gamin


----------



## 007 (Dec 2, 2016)

Blizzard FTW! Overwatch takes top honors at The Game Awards 2016. Here are the winners:



Best Mobile / Best Family Game: Pokemon Go
Best Fighting Game: Street Fighter 5
Best VR Game: Rez Infinite
Most Anticipated Game: The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Industry Icon: Hideo Koijma
Best Art Direction: Inside
Best Independent Game: Inside
Best Action Game: Doom
Games for Impact: That Dragon, Cancer
Fan's Choice: League of Legends
Trending Gamer: boogie2988
Best RPG: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Blood and Wine
Best Strategy Game: Civilization 6
Best eSports Team: Cloud9
Best Music and Sound Design: Doom
Best Performance: Nolan North (Uncharted 4)
Best eSports Player: Marcelo "coldzera" David
Best Sports/Racing Game: Forza Horizon 3
Best Narrative: Uncharted 4
Best Action/Adventure Game: Dishonored 2
*Best Game Direction: Blizzard (Overwatch)
[*]Best Multiplayer: Overwatch
[*]Best eSports Game: Overwatch
[*]Game of the Year: Overwatch*


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

A MP only title winning GOTY. Sigh, what time has come.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> A MP only title winning GOTY. Sigh, what time has come.



Blame Witcher 3 for setting high standard on SP games combined with the Bad console port releases lol. Nobody is impressed with any new releases this year.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Quite true,I can't even single out any game which is worth GOTY award this year.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 25, 2016)

Can I try overwatch on somebody's account?   [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] you trust me right?
Come over to my place, its sort of december shutdown. 
I want to know the pings on Act broadband. I also have a Airtel connection but the line quality in my area is bad.
Also will try pings on Jio 4g.

I was in Japan during that free weekend thing happened.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2016)

*us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20407578

All Blizzard games celebrate Diablo20! Don't forget to claim your in-game goodies!

*Diablo III:*

Recapture the feeling of your first play through of the original Diablo with The Darkening of Tristram tribute event. Venture through a reimagined version of the original cathedral in Diablo III and keep an eye out for some familiar items.

*Heroes of the Storm:*

The battle for the High Heavens continues, and a new Diablo-themed portrait is up for grabs! Can you emerge victorious on this hectic new brawl map?

*Hearthstone:*

In this Tavern Brawl, a hooded stranger awaits, holding a grim deck in his hands. Will you unravel the secrets surrounding this dark wanderer?

*Overwatch:*

Bring the battle for Sanctuary into the fight for the future with in-game sprays representing your favorite Diablo III classes—along with a new player icon modeled after the Lord of Terror!

*StarCraft II:*

Put the Lord of Terror to work for you with a Diablo-themed worker portrait.

*World of Warcraft:*

Strange things are afoot in the world of Azeroth as denizens of Sanctuary cross over into an unfamiliar world.


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Can I try overwatch on somebody's account?   [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] you trust me right?
> Come over to my place, its sort of december shutdown.


Bro its shutdown for me as well remember  so I'm at hometown right now. Back on Jan 3rd only. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## 007 (Feb 8, 2017)

Server Browser - Dev Update


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

Started playing since the anniversary update. Yet to unlock ranked. Mostly main supports like Mercy and Lucio. 
Some tanks feel so OP in this game.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2017)

How does this compare to paladins? Felt lot of initial grind is required in Paladins. Is overwatch like CSGO where all players are on level playing field or any grind is required for cards, power ups, guns etc?


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 19, 2017)

Grind is for cosmetic items only. Everything else is unlocked to you from day 1

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Doomfist* - Coming Soon! July 27th

*Origin Story*






*Developer Update*






*New Hero Preview*






*Gameplay - All Abilities*


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2017)

*BlizzCon 2017*

New Hero - *Moira*






New map - *Blizzard World*


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Overwatch Animated Short for D.Va


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 23, 2018)

New Map Busan


----------

